# Singing at the Banner of Truth Conference



## N. Eshelman (May 28, 2008)

Here is a video of the singing at the Banner of Truth Conference today in Grantham, PA. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 28, 2008)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


(Just because I cannot be there)...


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 28, 2008)




----------



## KenPierce (May 28, 2008)

Nathan,

Is my good friend JR de Witt there? WIshing I was --maybe next year!


----------



## Staphlobob (May 29, 2008)

I just got back from it. The campus was, as always, quite beautiful. One of the nicest I've ever been to. The weather was magnificent.

The singing was, as always, excellent. However, I was especially touched by the talks given by Iain Murray & (esp.) Richard Philllips.


----------



## Quickened (May 29, 2008)

I was looking real hard to see if i could see my pastor and his father there.

Thanks for sharing that! It sounded great


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 30, 2008)

Not enough Psalms, though...


----------

